# Rehoming two young females



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm rehoming two of my female rats. They're both about 4 months old, born the end of January. They're very sweet and playful girls and they're both litter trained. They love playing chase and wrestling with your hands, too. 
We love them both a lot, but we don't have the time to give them that we used to, since we're having some health problems in our immediate family. We won't be rehoming unless they go to a good home and won't be charging an adoption fee as long as they're taken care of. They must go together. 

They both have URIs and are on antibiotics right now. Their URIs are still in the early stage, so it'll be easily treatable with more medication. In my area, the medicines are about $10 each and there's two of them, baytril and doxy. 

Hazel is the split cap striped dumbo agouti and Aster is the russian blue berkshire.


----------



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

If anyone wants more pictures or any other info, just message me. 


I'm located in Mercersburg, PA


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad to hear you need to loose your furries


----------

